# Do you want kids?



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> I can PM you if you ask me a very beautiful and a very great response.


o.o watch out a player here.
I havent seen anyone so direct in PerC untill now 
You sir got a a road full of love successes ahead of you.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> o.o watch out a player here.
> I havent seen anyone so direct in PerC untill now
> You sir got a a road full of love successes ahead of you.


I know the game only to kill the bad spider and keep the bee i like. 
No more.
But yeah i'm proud of it. 
I like ENTP , they know how to manipulate others.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> I know the game only to kill the bad spider and keep the bee i like.
> No more.
> But yeah i'm proud of it.
> I like ENTP , they know how to manipulate others.


Thats a way better response than i imagined oh. You seem to really know the game. 
Nah if its about manipulation we can only do it short termed, INTJs and ENTJs sure have us beat.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> I know the game only to kill the bad spider and keep the bee i like.
> No more.
> .


so you want me dead.....you start to scare me......


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Thats a way better response than i imagined oh. You seem to really know the game.
> Nah if its about manipulation we can only do it short termed, INTJs and ENTJs sure have us beat.


You are XXXP , you know its relative. Situation / People and more. 
But why you think we are better in short thermed manipulation ?


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> so you want me dead.....you start to scare me......






No


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm with 2 ENTP and no one can triggered me.

Pretty sad i think  

You want i cry for you ?


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> You are XXXP , you know its relative. Situation / People and more.
> But why you think we are better in short thermed manipulation ?


I dont exactly get what you mean but our interests and energy to follow them are short termed thats what i meant. 
And the only reason we can go for manipulation (mostly unconsiously) is to actually be really interested in something that moment. If not we are not going to bother at all.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> I'm with 2 ENTP and no one can triggered me.
> 
> Pretty sad i think
> 
> You want i cry for you ?


my interest to trigger you ceased to exist the moment you responded as someone knowledgable in a field i like. Everything else is just curiosity.


SirCanSir said:


> And the only reason we can go for manipulation (mostly unconsiously) is to actually be really interested in something that moment. If not we are not going to bother at all.


right now im like this


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I always wanted to have kids. When I was little I thought I wanted lots, but as I've gotten older I've come to realize how much I appreciate my alone time and get easily frazzled by multiple people asking for my attention. So I think one is enough, definitely no more than two. I enjoyed being an only child and would like to invest more in one child. 

I have one daughter now and I'm so happy to have her, it's nearly non-stop adorable overload every day, but it's also very trying. I feel like I can hardly keep my one toddler out of trouble I can't imagine trying to keep track of several children at the same time without severely sacrificing the quality of my attention to each of them. Being pregnant was pretty miserable, aside from the cute wiggly tickles sometimes. Giving birth was traumatic and I felt like I was 90 years old for a week afterwards, I really don't want to do that ever again. A new little life is an amazing blessing, but.... I don't blame anyone for not wanting kids, that's for sure! 

At least from my experience once you have kids:
- say goodbye to any alone time, you might be able to grab a couple minutes while they nap, but probably you need to be getting work done that you can't when they're awake and getting into things
- say goodbye to ever getting enough sleep because they wake up in the night and end up taking over your bed, they wake up before you're ready to get up and you can't just let them play in their crib/room and go back to sleep because they will somehow cause a disaster if you're not there, or they will just come in and climb on your bed or scream. 
- say goodbye to ever having order in your house, there will be toys, pillows, books, crayons, tupperware, crumbs, and other debris everywhere unless you spend your entire day picking up in their wake. Even if you try to teach them to put things away, their competence at that takes years to develop. 
- say goodbye to ever having clean unstained surfaces because they will smash food, puke, sneeze, rub dirt etc. on everything they come in contact with no matter how hard you try to catch messes before they happen. Your clothes are going to smell like baby spit up, your couch is going to have that spot where a 'poosplosion' was too much for the diaper to handle, your carpet is going to get muddy footprints when they charge into the house before you can grab their rainboots, and all the cleaning you might want to do you're going to be too exhausted even if you did manage to find some time for it. 
- say goodbye to quality alone time with your partner, because whenever you think you can finally enjoy eachother's company that's when they have a major crisis, or wake up crying for you
- say goodbye to ever getting to sit down in peace without someone wiggling on your lap
- say goodbye to getting to watch anything you want to because it'll either be too scary/mature for little eyes and ears, or it'll be too boring and they'll start whining, playing loudly, wanting your attention, etc.
- say goodbye to using your nice dishes or having anything you really care about on your shelves (plants, collectibles) because curiosity and playing and accidents are bound to take out many of them. 
- say goodbye to wearing jewelry because necklaces and earrings are irresistible handles to pull
- everything takes about ten times longer with children
- expect to have the most obnoxious 'earworms' ever going round in your head constantly and being pestered to actually sing them (old macdonald, bingo, wheels on the bus, and so forth)

I feel like many people assume they want kids some day kind of because that's just what couples do, and most people try to do a good job once they have them, but.... babies and little children need so much attention, they need so much help, they need so much love and patience - I think it's ridiculous to pressure people with the expectation that they _should_ have kids when they may not really want to make the monumental investment and sacrifice they need. 

Of course it's great to see the world anew through your baby's eyes, it tickles your heart to hear their cute sounds and see their adorable expressions, it's wonderful to have all their cuddles and tickles etc (if you like affection as much as I do at least), it swells your heart with pride as you see them learn and grow, yes there's lots of amazing things about having children, but it's not for the faint of heart as the saying goes. Of course nobody is going to be a perfect parent (it is soo draining) and people shouldn't feel guilty about that, but it also makes me really sad to see kids whose parents don't have time or patience for them despite having planned to have them.


----------



## GuvnorsGirl (May 19, 2018)

I'm too old to have them but the answer has always been no. I decided at the age of 8 that I wasn't having any and have never wavered. The reasons are: I am asexual, have a low pain threshold, have mental health issues (Asperger's) and don't like children anyway.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Yes


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't want kids. I can tolerate kids in small doses, but I quickly lose patience with them when they start to get loud and unruly.


----------



## Atomic Rei (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes, it's one of my biggest dreams actually! Plus a benefit is that I will get to live vicariously through my kids. Finally an excuse to visit toy stores and buy aaaaaaalllll the awesome and geeky things that I'm currently "too old for". :smilewoot:


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

No, all things considered, the actual costs outweigh the potential benefits.


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

Atomic Rei said:


> Finally an excuse to visit toy stores and buy aaaaaaalllll the awesome and geeky things that I'm currently "too old for". :smilewoot:


In regards to fulfilling this desire I think it's much simpler if your siblings do the hard work of being the parent and you can be the awesome uncle/aunt. :smug: 

You'll never have to deal with changing diapers, being woken up in the middle of the night to take care of a sick kid or making sure they eat healthy. Of course, if you're an only child then you're out of luck with doing this.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

I want to have exactly one child (unless they're twins, in that case i have no control over it) in order to help lower the global population. It's not a good idea to have that many kids imo. But i also might adopt one or two.

The idea of having a child is very romantic when you're with someone you love, especially when both of you love kids. It's expensive, so we've agreed to be earning steady, middle-class wages by the time we decide to have one or adopt one.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

@Hottest_Commie_Ever

the global population problem is a lie,it is only exist in 3 world country
im the west the opposite is the truth


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

I may change my mind, but for now - no.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

I am justice! said:


> @Hottest_Commie_Ever
> 
> the global population problem is a lie,it is only exist in 3 world country
> im the west the opposite is the truth


i know it's mostly 3rd world countries but i don't want to add that many people to the world anyways. I disapprove of population increase because it just seems arrogant from first-world families (it's like saying you can raise this many kids healthily in a complex first-world society, i'm biased against most people who are super-confident in their parenting skills)


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah I want kids so that when I die, I want them to bury me like the rest of my hopes and dreams..

Nah, I'm just kidding. Yes, I'll be a the lame mom who would brings my children to the Science conventions, comic cons and stuff.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Yeah I want kids so that when I die, I want them to bury me.


:crying:


----------



## TITO (Mar 13, 2017)

No. They're kind of useless. I don't see any non-emotional/instinctive reason to have children (maybe have someone to take care of you for free when you get old, or to have something like a sidekick?).


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm 48. I wanted kids. I was married to a woman who said she wanted kids and then changed her mind later on (and then divorced me after 15 years). I think it's a moot question now. I'm getting too old to chase little ones around, and I'd be pushing 70 before they graduated college. I would have liked to pass my knowledge on and watched my children become their own people. Also, my direct ancestral line has lived in North America since 1645 and it looks like it might die with me. I'd have liked to have grandchildren to spoil too. It is what it is. At this point, I think I'd be happy with a good woman whose there when I go to sleep at night, and when I wake up too.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

I voted undecided. It would be a ways down the road so I don't feel I have to know now anyway. I think I'll want kids, but I don't know if I feel right yet in bringing another little being into this increasingly awful world. We shall see!

Sometimes I do have the feeling "oh forget all this architecture/school/career stuff, I just want to be a mom!!"


----------



## Rithrius (Jun 3, 2018)

novak said:


> Do you want kids?










TITO said:


> maybe have someone to take care of you for free when you get old.


Or watch them stuff you in a retirement home and pay the bills with your bank account.


----------



## TITO (Mar 13, 2017)

Rithrius said:


> Or watch them stuff you in a retirement home and pay the bills with your bank account.


Or they can kill you. Just like Suzane Richthofen did with her parents.


----------



## Deseret (Dec 6, 2017)

Wild said:


> Yeah, I probably do. I'm gonna let whatever happens happen, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Best to make sure the other parent can maintain structure and discipline then, and that you support them in doing so. Having two "friend parents" can be a real recipe for disaster in a kid's life. Seen some real monstrous adults/teens created that way.


You make a good point. One of the downsides of being a type 7 I guess.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I had always envisioned myself having them up until a year or so ago. I started to reconsider after thinking about things like overpopulation and how absent-minded I can be and how much of your life is controlled by your kids once you have them. I don't think I'm willing to sacrifice the time I have with my hubby or my alone time either. There are creative things I want to pursue. Maybe that makes me selfish in a way but I feel it would be more selfish to bring children into the world when you are unsure. He's on board with me for whatever so he's not upset about it. He understands completely. Besides, we both love animals - we have two dogs and three cats which we love dearly as if they were our own children. Perhaps they have filled that void. I also feel like we're parental figures to my younger brother in a way too as he currently lives with us.


----------



## Solariopa (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm not sure, so 'undecided' it is. You have to dedicate adequate time to them to make sure their logical and emotional needs are maintained, which could burn me out a lot. At the same time, the emotional value I can see myself getting out of raising them makes me think of having them. Maybe I'll come to a definite conclusion in the future. I'm not really romantic, so that could be another factor that'll affect my choices, but whether or not I'm gonna have children will most likely be one of those open-ended things in my life.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm 25 right now and I had wanted kids since I was probably about .. 13! Now it's a case of if I have them, great, I'll try to be the best mum I can be but if not, nevermind. I think there are many positives and negatives of having children so either way, I think I'll be okay. At one point I was obsessed with children like they were my destiny and I think that was too unhealthy and would cause too much stress to me if I found it difficult to conceive or didn't find the right person to have them with.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

Eventually, I will have children, just not too soon. Not younger than 30, but not older than 60.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

novak said:


> I was wondering about this question. How many people want kids nowadays?
> 
> Personally, I am 27 years old and I don't ever want any.
> 
> What about you?


I have two kids. They are pretty much all grown up now. I don't feel the need for more kids, but if the situation arose where I was with someone who wanted to have a baby with me I'd probably do it if I was physically able, which I still am now. Children truly are a miracle and can bring so much joy into your life. I'm lucky my kids are/were little angels growing up, it's not like that for everyone though apparently. So I guess I could go either way. I wouldn't go out of my way just to have a baby for myself though.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

No.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Having fathered two children I definetly do not want any more. The world is too harsh and unstable a place for children. Besides that concern I have seen what they can turn into.


----------



## Atom (Jul 20, 2018)

No, and I don’t think I will change my mind.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm 27 and god no I don't want kids.


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream (May 27, 2018)

I love love love children so...yes.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Nyet. Iie. Nee. Nein. No. Non. Aniyo. 

Never. 

Parents are often stressed, in a hurry and bound for years to a single way of life.

Definitely fucking not. Literally the apocalypse.

I WAS THE APOCALYPSE AND HAVOC I WREAKED UPON ALL WHO TREAD MY PATH.

Shit no. Fuck me. 

Can't stress enough.


----------

